

Review our site: www.morethanagift.com - mtag

My sister and I built a site to help people give more meaningful gifts.<p>We'd like to know how you see the site and in what ways it may be lacking (or great).<p>We are a bit at a loss how to get some wider exposure - we don't know if it's just our lack of experience in online marketing or if the site seriously lacks appeal.<p>Thank you in advance for your help!
======
DanielStraight
I would work on cleaning up a few very minor design issues, such as the words
"male" and "female" being lowercase on the menu. Mostly, the design is
excellent though.

Next, I would try to minimize repetition in suggestions. I can't find a single
category for which adopting an animal isn't listed as a possible gift, yet I
can't think of a single circumstance in which I'd give that as a gift. More
variety in suggestions would definitely be appreciated.

~~~
mtag
Your point about repetition in suggestions is excellent. I will fix the sort
order so that more unique suggestions move up and more run-of-the-mill ones
are bumped down.

Thanks!

------
mtag
Clickable link: <http://www.morethanagift.com>

------
ScottWhigham
Good luck to you. I dropped by and one thing I noticed was that your gift
suggestions were often below the fold. Example:
<http://www.morethanagift.com/occasion/retirement>

I would think that someone who clicked a link for "Retirement Gift Ideas" does
not need to be sold on the idea of buying a retirement gift; they likely want
a few sentences of intro and then to see the gift ideas.

~~~
mtag
Thanks! That's a good point. We should perhaps even switch the section order
or, as you said, at least shorten the intros.

------
iterationx
I would just use a search box and checkboxes instead of categories. Also I
would allow users to add suggestions - crowdsource this thing.

~~~
mtag
Thanks for the suggestions! Search will definitely become necessary as the
content base grows, it's tricky though, because it's hard to define by what
criteria people should search.

We definitely have some crowdsourcing-ish features in the pipeline that should
help with growing the content base and increasing user engagement.

